# Garlic month



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

April is National Garlic Month. Garlic is not only one of nature's most potent flavors, it also makes a very healthy addition to your diet. If you've somehow managed to make it this far into the month without enjoying some garlic, here are some recipes to get you started

Garlic Jelly - Sounds different ??? Anyone ever made it before ???
Cheesy Garlic Bread 
and Garlic Roasted Potatoes

Recipes at link ...

Gratifying Grub for Garlic Month | Farmers' Almanac


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Keeps vampires away too!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jelly????????? Probably not.

Bread and potatoes. INDEED!!!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

The garlic jelly Garlic Jelly Recipe - MyRecipes.com is like the one I make from jalapeno peppers, yummie. 
I'm sure that all of you have heard of the garlic capitol Gilroy Garlic Festival | July 23, 24th, & 25th | 32nd Annual 1979-2010 in Calif, garlic everything and some you wouldn't believe.Garlic Capital Products 
Garlic Capital of the World: Gilroy, Garlic, and the Making of a Festive Foodscape


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have had garlic jelly. Well it was a Jalapeno Garlic jelly and it was fairly recent. I associate jelly with sweet so having it savory and not accompanied by peanut butter was weird. I'm always open to new foods so I tried it more than once and I'll have to try it again but it wasn't the greatest. I had it with crackers and summer sausage so it seems like the perfect accompaniment. I think I was the only one who tried it more than once. The wife hated it.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Dean said:


> I have had garlic jelly. Well it was a Jalapeno Garlic jelly and it was fairly recent. I associate jelly with sweet so having it savory and not accompanied by peanut butter was weird. I'm always open to new foods so I tried it more than once and I'll have to try it again but it wasn't the greatest. I had it with crackers and summer sausage so it seems like the perfect accompaniment. I think I was the only one who tried it more than once. The wife hated it.


 We have red and green jalapeno jelly, at Xmas time we pour it over a couple of blocks of cream cheese cut-out like a Xmas tree, pour red on one side green on the other. Red is a little hotter. Then dig in with crackers. Yumbo!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Keeps vampires away too!!!


LOL  I will keep that in mind.

Thanks for the links Bob ... looks like a fun time at the festivals.:2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> We have red and green jalapeno jelly, at Xmas time we pour it over a couple of blocks of cream cheese cut-out like a Xmas tree, pour red on one side green on the other. Red is a little hotter. Then dig in with crackers. Yumbo!!!


I read that before Christmas then when I was eating I thought of you. I don't know about the garlic. If I like something I try it few time. If I don't a few more than that. I have to eat it like a dozen more times before I can decide.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Garlic is my favorite garden veggie.... I have 17 rows. Nothing bothers it. I love garlic in mashed potatoes. At the garlic festivals they have garlic Ice cream. I love it! Sounds terrible but it is quite good.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

faithmarie said:


> Garlic is my favorite garden veggie.... I have 17 rows. Nothing bothers it. I love garlic in mashed potatoes. At the garlic festivals they have garlic Ice cream. I love it! Sounds terrible but it is quite good.


Now I like garlic ... but garlic Ice cream  lol


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Made a garlic beer that went primo with pasta !


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Jelly????????? Probably not.
> 
> Bread and potatoes. INDEED!!!


What's wrong with garlic Jelly Belly Jelly Beans?:scratch


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*garlic--dehydrating or chopping and putting in fridge*

Has anyone dehydrated garlic? I have lots of garlic currently, that I got from someone else and I would like to dehydrate it.

You may have seen the jars of finely chopped garlic in the stores. I wondered if I chopped up all this garlic if it would last like the stuff at the store, or if there was something else I need to do. I have been buying the jars for a few years and love the convenience. It seems to last indefinitely. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

:flower:I haven't ever dehydrated it, but come July I'm a gona. I have over 100 garlic plants and I don't have great success in keeping garlic more than 6 months. I don't know why it wouldn't be fine. I am going to do 1/4 of my garlic and see how it goes.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I put garlic in everything but chocolate pudding!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Did you ever try garlic ice cream?
It sounds terrible but it tastes pretty good. It is dehydrated garlic mixed into vanilla ice cream. Not a lot just here and there. 
It reminds me of when I was young and my mother would put a few broken up potato chips on vanilla ice cream. It was almost like butterscotch ice cream...... darn it, I have to stop saying ice cream.............. now I want some!!!!!!!!!!! Even with garlic and chips.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Has anyone dehydrated garlic? I have lots of garlic currently, that I got from someone else and I would like to dehydrate it.
> 
> You may have seen the jars of finely chopped garlic in the stores. I wondered if I chopped up all this garlic if it would last like the stuff at the store, or if there was something else I need to do. I have been buying the jars for a few years and love the convenience. It seems to last indefinitely. Has anyone tried this?


Yes I have. I buy the big conainer of peeled whole cloves, especially during canning season. It has only about a month before expiring so I slice it and dehydrate it for a rainy day. Turns brown, but whitens back up again in the dish I'm cooking. I dry mine til hard.


----------

